# An Angel's Birthday



## cherine

*    *​ 
*It's anangelaway's birthday*
*May you have a GREAT DAY l'Ange*
*Mes meilleurs souhaits*​ 
*كل سنة وانتِ طيبة*
*وعقبال مليون سنة *​ 

*    *
** 
** ​


----------



## DDT

Angel
*Joyeux Anniversaire !!!
Buon Compleanno!!!​*
  ​
DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Feliz Cumple!


 
Un abrazote,
cuchu​


----------



## nichec

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Que peut-on offrir à un ange au loin ?
...

J'ai trouvé ! 
Une nouvelle paire d'ailes !

Bon anniversaire, bel Ange !


----------



## geve

*Joyeux anniversaire, l'ange !*​ 
clic, clic, cadeau !​ 
(il y a dans cette boîte, tout plein 
de bonnes ondes de ma part) ​ 
​


----------



## Kelly B

Bonne fête!!! I hope I'm not too late!


----------



## maxiogee

As we say in Ireland -> *Go maire tú an lá.*


----------



## anangelaway

MERCI A VOUS TOUS

  ​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*   *
*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*
  ​


----------



## Cath.S.

Ange, je te souhaite un joyeux anniversaire, que ce nouveau tour de soleil t'apporte bonheur et sagesse.


----------



## anangelaway

Gracias Tigger!   Merci Egueule!


----------

